# Q: 32 Lashed & Inner Ankle Lacing System



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

A few questions for anyone to answer...thanks in advance!

1) Do the 2007/2008 and 2008/2009 32 Lashed models have the inner ankle lacing system?

2) Which model years are the two boots below?



















-drp37


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

The lashed model has always had the inner ankel lace system.

Most 32, if not all of them use this system to hold your heel down so you don't get heel lift.

I even remember the Peter Line model in 1998 having it.

The first one is 2008, second is 2009 I beleive.

There isn't much of a difference, just the shell design.


----------

